# Ah le bel esprit du scoutisme



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Ainsi, j'ai fait partie il y a une vingtaine d'années (déjà!) de cette noble confrérie qu'est le scoutisme. J'en suis revenu. 

Tout d'abord voici comment est décrit le scoutisme dans le manuel suisse du scout, le Thilo, créé par Ernest Thilo.

_En 1907, pour la première fois, des garçons campaient ensemble sur une île de la Tamise. Ce camp dut ressembler tout à fait à ceux que nous faisons aujourd'hui. Ces premiers scouts menaient la vraie vie des hommes des bois, dormant sous tente, faisant leur cuisine eux-mêmes, observant la nature. Ils portaient cet uniforme qui rappelle les rudes cavaliers de la police montée sud-africaine. Qui était leur chef? Un officier anglais déjà célèbre, le héros de Mafeking: le général Robert Baden-Powell. Agé alors de 50 ans, il comprenait merveilleusement les garçon de ton âge._ 

Ça fait rêver non? Que de sous-entendus... Quel saint homme ce Baden-Powell, fondateur du scoutisme.

J'ai donc fait partie de ces «hommes des bois» de 1985 à 1990. Notre occupation habituelle consistait à ne rien faire ou plutôt à tuer le temps. Je faisais partie de la brigade du Vieux-Mazel, divisée elle-même en trois troupes, Aï, Mayen et Combin (trois sommets de la région), et ces trois troupes étaient elles-mêmes divisées en plusieurs patrouilles. J'étais dans celles des Bouquetins, comme quoi camisol avait vu juste . Lorsque je vois que quinze ou vingt ans après, des mêmes gars apparaissent toujours dans l'organigramme cette brigade, cela me fait froid dans le dos. 

Ainsi donc, nous passions notre temps à nous tirer dans les pattes entre nos patrouilles respectives, ou les troupes de la brigade. Sans parler des autres brigades de la région pour lesquelles nous nourrissions des haines viscérales. Comment démonter la porte du local d'à-côté? Percer le sol à la perceuse pour voir le local des éclaireuses (eh oui, ça n'était pas mixte), y déverser nos poubelles, j'en passe et des pires. Un rendez-vous par contre attendu par tous dans l'année: le ramassage du vieux papier, où c'était surtout l'occasion de faire le plein de revues pornos et érotiques pour notre local, nous connaissions même les quartiers «chauds». Une aubaine vous dis-je! 

Et, le fameux uniforme, la chemise verte kaki, le foulard et le béret. Rien ne devait dépasser, sinon, c'était soit trois tours d'église pour tous le monde, ou passage à la fontaine tout habillé, qu'il neige, qu'il vente ou qu'il grêle. La règle, dès le premier jour du printemps, tout le monde devait passer au short, quelque soit le temps. Sinon...

Il y avait les camps scouts, où la devise était en gros «Marche ou crève, et tais-toi». Je me souviens de mon premier en 1987, où nous avons passer trois jours dans une tente, et où les trombes d'eau ne cessaient de se déverser, à l'extérieur comme à l'intérieur. Tout ça à quelques mètres d'une rivière en crue. Pas question d'abréger le week-end, on devait y rester jusqu'au bout! Coûte que coûte. Je n'ai jamais participé à un camp d'été, j'étais tout le temps en vacances avec mes parents à l'époque: cela avait été très mal vu. Je n'ai donc pas pu faire ma «promesse», un obscur rite que chaque scout se doit d'accomplir, au sommet d'une montagne en général.

Il faut aussi parler du chansonnier scout, appelé chez nous _Hardi les gars_. Un recueil de chansons, pour la plupart ringardes et patriotiques.

J'ai fini par être viré des scouts. J'avais 15 ans à l'époque et mes chefs devaient en avoir 16 ou 17... Mes parents avaient reçu une lettre un jour, dont je n'ose même pas tenir les propos ici. Sans avertissement, j'avais été foutu dehors. On tombe de haut, et les parents se demandent bien ce que leur fils avait bien pu faire pour être traité de la sorte, tel un repris de justice.

Pour finir, cette chère loi scoute...

_1. L'honneur d'un scout est de mériter confiance. _   Ça commence bien, mais attendez le meilleur est à venir.
_2. Le scout est loyal à son pays, ses parents, ses chefs et ses subordonnés. _ Je ne peux me retenir. 
_3. Le scout se rend utile et sert son prochain. _ Tiens, si on défonçait cette porte? On met le feu au local?
_4. Le scout est un bon fils et un ami fidèle. _ Des amis aux scouts?...
_5. Le scout est chevaleresque et courtois envers chacun. _ Idem qu'en 2.  
_6. Le scout est bon pour les animaux. _ Cool, une fourmillière, amène tes pétards. 
_7. Le scout obéit sans récriminer à ses parents et à ses chefs. _ Le chef, je t'emmerde. 
_8. Le scout sourit et siffle dans toutes les difficultés. _ Tu as froid? Tu te les gèles? Eh bien siffle mon gars... 
_9. Le scout prend soin de se bien et de celui d'autrui. _ Chouette les revues pornos... 
_10. Le scout est propre dans son corps, ses pensées, ses paroles et ses actes. _ Allonge-toi sous la tente petit castor, que je nettoie ton corps... 

Un jour si j'ai des enfants, ils iront sans doute à meilleure école que celle du scoutisme. Je n'aime pas le scoutisme. Mais peut-être a-t-il changé depuis?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi donc, nous passions notre temps à nous tirer dans les pattes entre nos patrouilles respectives, ou les troupes de la brigade. Sans parler des autres brigades de la région pour lesquelles nous nourrissions des haines viscérales. Comment démonter la porte du local d'à-côté? Percer le sol à la perceuse pour voir le local des éclaireuses (eh oui, ça n'était pas mixte), y déverser nos poubelles, j'en passe et des pires.


 


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _3. Le scout se rend utile et sert son prochain. _ Tiens, si on défonçait cette porte? On met le feu au local?
> 
> _5. Le scout est chevaleresque et courtois envers chacun. _ Idem qu'en 2.
> 
> _9. Le scout prend soin de se bien et de celui d'autrui. _ Chouette les revues pornos...


 
Apparemment la loi n'était pas respécté par tous  ...
... tu as oublié de parler du meilleur amis du scout


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, j'ai fait partie il y a une vingtaine d'années (déjà!) de cette noble confrérie qu'est le scoutisme. J'en suis revenu.
> 
> Tout d'abord voici comment est décrit le scoutisme dans le manuel suisse du scout, le Thilo, créé par Ernest Thilo.
> 
> ...


Que j'ai ri merci    ...mais n'oublie pas aussi qu'en france il y a trois sortes de scouts: les classiques scouts de France (ils sont gentils)...Les scouts unitaires de France (plus obéissants, plus conservateurs...) et enfin le must du must: les scouts d'Europe: là c'est particulier: on aime beaucoup les ordres et les chefs; les coupes de cheveux sont tres courtes et on aime bien les drapeaux...Mais il reste aussi les scouts de l'abbé Cottard dont trois ont disparu en mer alors que le matériel était défectueux; un "civil" est décédé aussi en voulant leur porter secours... l'abbé Cottard a dit que "c'était la volonté de Dieu"...Je ne sais pas s'il est toujours en prison celui-là...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Que j'ai ri merci    ...mais n'oublie pas aussi qu'en france il y a trois sortes de scouts: les classiques scouts de France (ils sont gentils)...Les scouts unitaires de France (plus obéissants, plus conservateurs...) et enfin le must du must: les scouts d'Europe: là c'est particulier: on aime beaucoup les ordres et les chefs; les coupes de cheveux sont tres courtes et on aime bien les drapeaux...Mais il reste aussi les scouts de l'abbé Cottard dont trois ont disparu en mer alors que le matériel était défectueux; un "civil" est décédé aussi en voulant leur porter secours... l'abbé Cottard a dit que "c'était la volonté de Dieu"...Je ne sais pas s'il est toujours en prison celui-là...



Allons parlons des quelques dizaines de viols ou attouchements sexuels par an pour lesquels l'Education Nationale étouffe le tout bien gentiment sans que la presse ne s'empare des affaires.

On a le droit aussi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

Le scoutisme, je n'ai pas trop pratiqué

mais il existe aussi en france les éclaireuses et éclaireurs de frances,
qui sont mixtes du coups pas de trou dans les murs,
le seuls truc, c'est "qu'en théorie", les tentes et les dortoirs ne sont pas mixtes


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un jour si j'ai des enfants, ils iront sans doute à meilleure école que celle du scoutisme. Je n'aime pas le scoutisme. Mais peut-être a-t-il changé depuis?



Sujet atteint d'une névrose datant du milieu de l'adolescence. Trauma post-pubérien avec rejet de toutes les formes d'autorité. Possibilité d'avoir été la tête à claques d'un groupe de scouts ayant entraîné la formation de symptômes de type "la guerre c'est moche" et "la nature ca pue".

Traitement : 15 jours de préparation militaire sous la coupe d'un adjudant de compagnie bien chieur.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Allons parlons des quelques dizaines de viols ou attouchements sexuels par an pour lesquels l'Education Nationale étouffe le tout bien gentiment sans que la presse ne s'empare des affaires.
> 
> On a le droit aussi ?


Tu sais pouquoi les enfants de coeur ont toujours une raie de côté? :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Sujet atteint d'une névrose datant du milieu de l'adolescence. Trauma post-pubérien avec rejet de toutes les formes d'autorité. Possibilité d'avoir été la tête à claques d'un groupe de scouts ayant entraîné la formation de symptômes de type "la guerre c'est moche" et "la nature ca pue".
> 
> Traitement : 15 jours de préparation militaire sous la coupe d'un adjudant de compagnie bien chieur.



C'est raté: je ne fais pas d'armée non plus: refus de l'autorité oui.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pouquoi les enfants de coeur ont toujours une raie de côté? :rose:



j'la connais pas ... pourquoi ?


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> j'la connais pas ... pourquoi ?


[mode caressage de crâne du "blagué"]Tu ne diras rien mon fils... Tu ne diras rien...[mode caressage de crâne du "blagué"]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

L'idée d'avoir des repères et de la débrouillardise n'est pas une idée du passé...

Ceci dit, en France, il paraît qu'ils n'ont plus rien le droit de faire : interdit par exemple de partager ensemble son repas tiré du sac, pour cause d'hygiène.

Evitons les généralités, l'esprit scout a formé des gens biens.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> [mode caressage de crâne du "blagué"]Tu ne diras rien mon fils... Tu ne diras rien...[mode caressage de crâne du "blagué"]



 

ca doit etre pour ca aussi alors qu'on nous demande des triples décimètres au cours préparatoire.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Evitons les généralités, l'esprit scout a formé des gens biens.



C'est hors charte ça non?


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Evitons les généralités, l'esprit scout a formé des gens biens.


WebOlivier ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

et ta souer webo elle a pas eu l'honneur du scoutisme?    

j'ai jamais pu me retenir de rire quand je voyais la fille de mon patron 
debarquer dans la boutique de luxe de son pere avec sa jupette , foulard et grosses pompes !!     

on ne pouvait dire que la pauvre avait eté  touché a la naissance de 
la fée beauté et en plus avec l' appareil dentaire c'etait top de top  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Ah les scouts, ça me rapelle une chanson 
" Père Carambar en Randonnée
Emmène les scouts se promener
Tout en marchant sur la grand route
Il les guide avec sa Biroute ..."
( sur l'air de Bali Balo ) :rateau:

Mais tu as oublié de référencer cette bible du scoutisme: 




 
quelle dérision les copains !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2005)

Moi, les scouts me faisaient bien rire jusqu'au début de ce mois de juillet où en me baladant dans les Ardennes, je suis tombé sur un camp de scouts catholiques flamands qui m'ont rappelé de bien tristes images entrevues dans des documentaires traitant des "jeunesses hitlériennes" ... tout y était de la chemise brune ou noire pour les plus gradés, au baudrier qui leur barrait le torse, jusques et y compris les oriflammes avec le "Leeuw van Vlanderen" .... 

Là, j'ai pas eu envie de rire quand un gars est arrivé sur moi en gueulant : "terrain privé ... on ne passe pas et pas de photos !!!!!"... 

Heureusement ! il doit s'agir de quelques connards isolés !!!!! 

Les scouts, les vrais eux, amis de la nature étaient probablement dans d'autres camps amicaux en train de se pogner dans leurs tentes...   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les scouts, les vrais eux, amis de la nature étaient probablement dans d'autres camps amicaux en train de se pogner dans leurs tentes...   :love:



J'ai pensé à TheBig en lançant ce sujet...  «Il a sûrement une histoire à raconter» me suis-je dit.   

Avec la petite touche personnelle à la fin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à TheBig en lançant ce sujet...  «Il a sûrement une histoire à raconter» me suis-je dit.
> Avec la petite touche personnelle à la fin.


 ... j'ai failli laisser la peau de mes pieds dans un camp scout !!!!! 
J'avais été chargé de faire chauffer l'eau pour les spaghettis ... quelques briques, trois ou quatre "barres de feu", du bois, des brindilles et une grande casserole...
Comme je trouvais que la position accroupie était fatiguante et surtout dangereuse dans un camp scout rateau: ), je n'avais rien trouvé de mieux que de creuser un trou au pied du feu pour y mettre les jambes et ainsi, je pouvais m'asseoir confortablement sur le bord... 
Bien entendu, ça n'a pas raté, la paroi du trou s'est effondrée, l'eau très chaude mais pas bouillante heureusement est tombée dans le trou où j'avais les pieds et en une fraction de seconde j'étais transformé en Sitting Bull entamant la danse de la pluie sur un tapis bourré de fourmis rouges carnivores un soir où il a été surpris par sa femme avec sa maîtresse ... c'est dire la frénésie des mouvements...
Z'ont dû se mettre à trois pour me rattraper !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: 
Mais à part ça ... ben ça va !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Moi en plus je suis athée et anti clerical....  
Donc les scouts je suis pas pour, alors quand j'en vois un dans les magasins qui fait des paquets cadeaux avec ses petites soquettes et son uniforme ( en plus je suis un peu antimilitariste ...  )....
Je trouve ça vraiment démodé en plus, cet esprit patriotique et béni oui-oui.


----------



## VonBraun (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
laissez-moi vous raconter mon expérience de scout-louveteau.
Les louveteaux ça allait encore quoique... Le problème de ces mouvements de jeunesse c'est que la violence n'y est pas forcément canalisée. Je me souviens d'un camp où un louveteau a presque perdu un oeil à la suite d'une bataille de poires pas mûres. L'oeil injecté de sang, il fût transporté aux urgences avant d'être rappatrié chez lui. La promiscuité ça donne des idées genre "jouer de la clarinette baveuse", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... 
Les anecdotes de scout :
-Les bras cassés pendant les grands jeux
-l'infériorisation et la dégradation systématique des nouveaux et plus jeunes appellés les "bittards", à travers les corvées de vaiselle, les coups, la violence verbale ...
-Les chiasses carabinées pendant les camps à cause de la nourriture.
-La déshydratation fréquente.
-Une pharmacie réduite à la portion congrue.
-Le short été comme hiver. 
-Ne rien apprendre d'utile à part les trucs de base : allumer un feu et monter une tente.
-Les longues marches débiles sur les routes nationales.
-L'hypocrisie religieuse.
-Le côté caricatural d'une attitude qui se veut virile genre "on n'est pas des pédés".


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, j'ai fait partie il y a une vingtaine d'années (déjà!) de cette noble confrérie qu'est le scoutisme.


Version suisse  :mouais: 
Avec la culotte de cuir   

Une photo, une photo  :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _7. Le scout obéit sans récriminer à ses parents et à ses chefs. _ Le chef, je t'emmerde.


Il est presque français, ce suisse là


----------



## Pierrou (10 Août 2005)

Et le coup du "on est pas des pédés", j'demande à voir... :rateau:


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Ah, les scouts... 
Quand j'avais 8 ans environ, tous mes potes étaient plus ou moins cathos pratiquants et pour "faire comme les autres", eh bien je m'y suis mise aussi...
Je suis donc devenue louvette :rateau: : on m'a donné une belle chemise jaune  (jaune comme ce smiley  !!) et un petit livret avec des missions à réaliser (genre : dessine le portrait d'une personne que tu rencontres dans la rue et vers qui tu es allée spontanément, avec qui tu as parlé sans la connaître, blablabla) pour obtenir des "pattes de loup" que je pouvais ensuite coudre sur ma belle chemise... Bref, tout un foin pour pas grand chose. Les monos n'étaient pas des intégristes mais ils se fichaient un peu de leurs petits scouts... :mouais:
Le point culminant de ma vie de louvette, ce fut le camp scout qui mit d'ailleurs fin à mon adhésion à ce "cercle"... Pour résumer la chose, on est partis une semaine dans le Haut-Doubs (no comment) et il à plu chaque jour du matin jusqu'au soir... On n'avait rien à bouffer à part des trucs dégueus, on était enfermés sous la tente et ça a fini par ressembler à la couverture de "hamster jovial et ses louveteaux" postée par Pierrou, c'est à dire bisous-bisous et touche-pipi... Traumatisée que j'étais, j'ai écrit à toute ma famille pour que quelqu'un vienne me chercher... Ma mère a du coup reçu plein de coups de fil affolés pour savoir si j'allais bien (apparemment, j'avais un don pour écrire des grandes missives déséspérées...).
Voilà, c'était mon expérience !


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Août 2005)

Bon, je ne peux pas laisser passer ce Thread sans rien dire...
ok, toutes les versions post fascistes et integristes du scoutisme me degoutent et me revulsent. je laisse les cliches et autres idees recues de cote et qui me font rire, je reconnais. Enfin d'autres messages manquent cruelllement de recul et de maturite.
J'ai passe des etes et des camps formidables, j'ai des souvenirs pleines la tete que je partage avec mes meilleures amis actuels qui etaient scouts avec moi. Bref, j'ai passe des supers moments, de dentente, de serieux, de deconnade, de sensations de libertes. J'ai fait des choses que je n'aurais jamais pu faire ailleurs. Une experience que je ne regrette pas.
Voila, je tenais a le dire. 
a+ 
Dendrimere




			
				VonBraun a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Les anecdotes de scout :
> -Les bras cassés pendant les grands jeux



Mon cousin qui fait du parapente s'est casse le bras aussi, un pote qui fait du rugby aussi, comme quoi les accidents corporeles se ne sont pas reserves qu'aux activites scoutes...



			
				VonBraun a dit:
			
		

> -l'infériorisation et la dégradation systématique des nouveaux et plus jeunes appellés les "bittards", à travers les corvées de vaiselle, les coups, la violence verbale ...



 c'est bien, tu decouvres dans la vie qu'il y a des connards partout ! , The Big pourrait t'en parler longuement !




			
				VonBraun a dit:
			
		

> -Les chiasses carabinées pendant les camps à cause de la nourriture.


je me souviens de celle que j'ai eu au  Maroc et en Georgie... terrible ! heureusement, on connait le remede miracle : riz+immodium....et c'est pas ca qui m'arrete de voyager !




			
				VonBraun a dit:
			
		

> -Une pharmacie réduite à la portion congrue.



ok la c'est serieux, faut pas deconner avec la sante des gens... enfin on va pas non plus importer un hopital portable en kit ! Societe et risque Zero, j'adore ce mythe !

la marche, tu n'aimes pas ca, ne dis pas que c'est debile....
un des sports le plus pratique en France......ok la France est un pays de cons , mais enfin quand meme.... !!!


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne peux pas laisser passer ce Thread sans rien dire...
> ok, toutes les versions post fascistes et integristes du scoutisme me degoutent et me revulsent. je laisse les cliches et autres idees recues de cote et qui me font rire, je reconnais. Enfin d'autres messages manquent cruelllement de recul et de maturite.
> J'ai passe des etes et des camps formidables, j'ai des souvenirs pleines la tete que je partage avec  mes meilleures amis actuels qui etaient scouts avec moi. Bref, j'ai passe des supers moments, de dentente, de serieux, de deconnade, de sensations de libertes. J'ai fait des choses que je n'aurais jamais pu faire ailleurs. Une experience que je ne regrette pas.
> Voila, je tenais a le dire.
> ...


Oui, c'est sur qu'avec un encadrement compétent, concerné et dynamique, c'est un groupe de djeuns comme un autre !!!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Version suisse  :mouais:
> Avec la culotte de cuir
> 
> Une photo, une photo  :rateau:



Non, aucune photo.  Même sous la torture. :affraid:



			
				VonBraun a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> laissez-moi vous raconter mon expérience de scout-louveteau.
> Les louveteaux ça allait encore quoique... Le problème de ces mouvements de jeunesse c'est que la violence n'y est pas forcément canalisée. Je me souviens d'un camp où un louveteau a presque perdu un oeil à la suite d'une bataille de poires pas mûres. L'oeil injecté de sang, il fût transporté aux urgences avant d'être rappatrié chez lui. La promiscuité ça donne des idées genre "jouer de la clarinette baveuse", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
> Les anecdotes de scout :
> ...




Pour ajouter, beaucoup de ce qui tu as cité je l'ai aussi retrouvé, excepté le côté religieux que je n'ai là pas rencontré.


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucune photo.  Même sous la torture. :affraid:


Tout bien réfléchi, t'as peut être raison  :rateau: 
On se contentera des dernières en short/schlapettes à Vannes


----------

